# Hard starting 180 with Kawasaki engine



## lazyd (Oct 13, 2011)

I have a JD 180 with the Kawasaki engine. When I start it after it sets between mowings (about 6 days) it cranks and cranks and cranks like it isn't getting gas...??? When it finally fires, It runs great, and I can mow all day as long as I don't shut it off. If I shut it off and try to start it within 5 or 10 minutes, it pops and farts and chugs and I have a heck of a time getting it to go again. 
Is that normal to have to crank that long when it is cold ? And why won't it start hot ??


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello lazyd,

I think it's the nature of Kawasaki engines. I have a JD777 mower with a 27HP Kawasaki. Bought it used about 5 years ago. Ornery cold starter just like yours, but it starts readily after mowing for a while. 

I usually turn on the key and let the fuel pump run for while before cranking. May help a little. Acts like it's not getting fuel.


----------



## TominDallas (Aug 4, 2015)

I saw your post this morning but decided to sit on my hands and allow someone else to respond. I really don't want to contradict BigT or step on anyone's toes but a properly set up engine should start hot or cold after only one or two seconds cranking. I don't know the nature of the fuel pump, electric or diaphragm pump. From the description it almost sounds like it's siphoning back. Still, once the bowl's full of fuel, it should never siphon back fuel out of the carb. I'd begin by putting the carb inlet supply hose into a coffee can and cranking. It don't need much volume but it should pump a cupful in ten seconds or sooner. Debris in the tank and around the suction tube could affect this. Sealed pumps are non serviceable but some are rebuildable. Depends on which you have. Fuel pumps have a check valve to prevent this and yours should be working.
My own experience with new gasoline these days is that it can ruin neoprene fuel line. I had a one-year-old neoprene line look like it was twenty years old just recently. The inner tubing liner collapsed and clogging, blocking fuel flow.
Since it does eventually run I can only assume ignition and spark plug are alright but a good tune-up could be in order. 
It all goes back to the big three. Timed spark, compression and fuel. Either one or a combination is missing or intermittent in your engine. Take the plug out or use an old one, better yet, get a cheap tester. This could indicate a pinched wire or worn insulation in the kill circuit, or something wrong with the kill switch. Make sure the test plug is grounded against the engine. It should show you at least adequate spark. Coffee can test, should be ample for the engine. A good pump will deliver many times more than the engine really needs to operate. Finally the condition of the engine and level of compression. You should know that if you've had the machine very long.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

I checked the fuel pump on my JD 777 mower and it is pumping very good volume. But I confirm lazyd's impression that the engine is not getting gas during the early stages of cranking. His problem is worse than mine in that it won't start when hot. Mine starts well after the initial start.


----------



## lazyd (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for replying guys ! I had a friend tell me the cold start problem may be as simple as the choke cable isn't adjusted right so the choke isn't closing. I will check that out. Maybe a good tune up will take care of the hot starting problem...???


----------

